# some of the protos lol



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

think i will stick with this shape now that i have the duplactor all set to it.
bolth are 2oz and just under 7"


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice once again smitty.
i think you should quit your day job and go professional plug building. your works are the bomb!!!


----------



## striperchaser2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey What Do I Have To Do To Get One Of Your Plugs Lol Im Stalking You
Peace
Henry


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Smitty, don't forget I'm in the front of the line for 3 more "danny" light in colorJust like these. You looking for a trade only or can we work out another arrangement. Let me know, Philly Jack


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm interested as well. Been slowly but surely stocking a plug bag.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

*just a preview lol*

like the mid size danny so got the duplactor going and pumped out a few.
bodys are 5 1/2" and will be 2.oz


----------

